# Some finished projects



## therichinc (Aug 17, 2015)

For lack of posting here as of late. Here are some things I have finished here lately.

1. EDC CPM154 hollow ground, sandblasted and polished finish. Overall length is 8 1/4" blade is 4" to the bolster, handle is 4 1/4". Bolster is Green/Black layered G-10, handle is Black G-10 with thin black, and tan G-10 spacers, all of which are dovetail fitted, and attached with aluminum Corby Bolts.

2. EDC CPM154 hollow ground, with flat ground false edge sandblasted and polished finish. Overall length is 8 3/4" blade is 4 1/4" to bolster, handle is 4 1/2". Bolster is Orange G-10, handle is Black G-10 dovetailed and fitted with Aluminum Corby bolts.

3. Tactical/Utility CPM154 Full Flat grind with false edge. Tappered tang, Hand sanded to 600. Overall Length is 7 3/4", Blade is 3 1/2" handle is 4 1/4". Handle is Orange and Black G-10 (I checkered the G-10 on my laser engraver in a stonewall pattern).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very cool!! I love the checkering!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 17, 2015)

WOW!  Those are stunning! Fantastic work and knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice cutlery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2015)

Superb craftsmanship Rich. We have some awesome knife makers on this forum and the hits just keep on coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome set of knives!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, gotta agree with Kevin...we sure do have some awesome knife makers here. I really like the tapered (correct term?) of the grind on the first one. Unusual, but looks like functionally an ideal grind to remove more in the wider areas.
Top quality work on the sheaths as well...naturally!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I really need to try to get on more often but with making full time, and fishing full time. Leaves little time for other stuff haha.

Ill leave this right here.......

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 17, 2015)

Rick first class but then again I would not expect any less from you.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2015)

Rich - Top notch work. Super clean is what just jumps put at me. Very impressive indeed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow those are outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

Good to see you back Rich! Looks like your living the life, ..... pro sport fisherman




..... nice work if you can get it Your knives are top shelf BTW...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Top notch ! Looks like you are livin the dream

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 18, 2015)

@Foot Patrol - Scott when you coming into town again? You need to stop by and chat for a bit.

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I am certainly trying both in the knifemaking and the fishing world haha.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 18, 2015)

Rich we were up this weekend to cut trails and fill feeders. I will probably be back up labor day weekend. I need to set up a few pop up blinds, move a tripod and plant food plots. I will make time to stop by.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I be your friend? Please? The kind of friend you take fishing and stuff...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 18, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls - I fished Pickwick lake last October for the Regionals in the FLW series I fish. Was a good time and kinda close to your neck of the woods. This year its on Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri Ill be there for a week or so in October again. But yea if your ever in East Texas hit me up haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm surprised you don't fish Ky and Barkley Lakes... they're always referred to when people talk bass. But, I've never been fishing in either since I don't have a boat.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2015)

Sleek looking knives! Leatherwork is great, also. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 19, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls - main reason is I live 13-16hours away from those places haha. I have 2 lakes within 20 minutes of my house that are in the top 5 in the Nation as far as bass fishing goes, and another 2 within 3 hours that are in the top 10..Most of my travels come when I qualify for regional or divisional championships.


----------



## indonesianwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome knife.
Thats third knife design stole my eyes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 19, 2015)

@indonesianwood - I like that design a lot, one of my favorites.


----------

